# Whizzer Throttle Twist Grip



## wordman5 (Feb 10, 2020)

I recently acquired a Whizzer H motor kit attached to a Schwinn DX bicycle. The bike was accessorized with the Whizzer spring fork, and instead of the thumb control levers for throttle and decompression it had left and right twist grips. Except, the grips are both decompression items, and the fellow who would have ridden this all those years ago was twisting the right grip away, instead of toward them. Would anyone have a good, original throttle twist grip available? Failing that, how about a set of good used original thumb controls...? Appreciate all help, thank you.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 10, 2020)

those are both twist grips. I used twist grips for decompression...worked great! The actual decompression grip (left) had a tiny trigger grip for decompression.


----------



## wordman5 (Feb 10, 2020)

Right, they are both twist grips -- for decompression on the left side of the bar. The spiral is such that these roll toward the rider when mounted on the left. When mounted on the right, they would roll away from the rider. And that's how the bike was set up!
I stole this image from a fellow Cabe enthusiast, and it's easy to note how the spiral slot is different (because it's for the throttle) than the two in my first image.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 10, 2020)

I'll check mine...


----------



## bricycle (Feb 10, 2020)

same as your two.


----------



## wordman5 (Feb 10, 2020)

bricycle said:


> same as your two.



Thanks for checking, much appreciated!!


----------



## Lynchwrench (Feb 22, 2020)

Twist  controlled  whizzers, Work  Great... LH Side compression release twists clockwise  to decompress.     RH side throttle  control twists clockwise too close  throttle and counterclockwise  too open throttle. Peace  of advice, on LH decompression side turn all the way clockwise then mark your grip with whiteout  between the halves that will give you a visual perspective.


----------



## Lynchwrench (Feb 22, 2020)

wordman5 said:


> Right, they are both twist grips -- for decompression on the left side of the bar. The spiral is such that these roll toward the rider when mounted on the left. When mounted on the right, they would roll away from the rider. And that's how the bike was set up!
> I stole this image from a fellow Cabe enthusiast, and it's easy to note how the spiral slot is different (because it's for the throttle) than the two in my first image.
> View attachment 1138197



There both  the same  unless you're  using the  trigger control with the spring loaded  valve  cover.


----------



## wordman5 (Feb 22, 2020)

Lynchwrench said:


> Twist  controlled  whizzers, Work  Great... LH Side compression release twists clockwise  to decompress.     RH side throttle  control twists clockwise too close  throttle and counterclockwise  too open throttle. Peace  of advice, on LH decompression side turn all the way clockwise then mark your grip with whiteout  between the halves that will give you a visual perspective.



The two grips I have will not work the way you suggest on the right handlebar. The spiral is cut such that when turned clockwise, the throttle is opening, and when turned counterclockwise it’s closing. Completely the opposite of every Motorcycle...
Both my grips are for the left side compression release. Still looking for a throttle...thanks!


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 22, 2020)

bricycle said:


> those are both twist grips. I used twist grips for decompression...worked great! The actual decompression grip (left) had a tiny trigger grip for decompression.




Just for public information,  The trigger repos are no longer made or sold new.  The twist grips are still sold out of Calf.for now.  I like the trigger.


----------



## Lynchwrench (Feb 22, 2020)

Goldenrod said:


> Just for public information,  The trigger repos are no longer made or sold new.  The twist grips are still sold out of Calf.for now.  I like the trigger.



I have one repop triger. But i dont like them. The twist grips work better.


----------



## Lynchwrench (Feb 22, 2020)

wordman5 said:


> The two grips I have will not work the way you suggest on the right handlebar. The spiral is cut such that when turned clockwise, the throttle is opening, and when turned counterclockwise it’s closing. Completely the opposite of every Motorcycle...
> Both my grips are for the left side compression release. Still looking for a throttle...thanks!



Send me a picture of your  carburetor with the cable hook up please


----------



## Goldenrod (Feb 22, 2020)

Lynchwrench said:


> Send me a picture of your  carburetor with the cable hook up please




Sure in the morning with daylight.  New cables are available.  Should be greased.  Our Whizzer newsletter has replacement parts if the old ones are shot.  We have a automatic bending tool.


----------



## Lynchwrench (Feb 26, 2020)

You are right, I  have never seen that . So use that one on th left side .


----------

